# New Arrivals!!!



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Today, I got a pair of Viet, Thai, and Malay blood fighter plakats! The pair was 12 bucks. I'm hoping to spawn this pair in a week or two. (the guy told me that's how long to wait) 

here's a link! 
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/album.php?albumid=535&pictureid=5111

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/album.php?albumid=535&pictureid=5110

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/album.php?albumid=535&pictureid=5112

Any idea for names?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

the male's name is posiden and the female's is amphritite.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Okay, those are nice bettas. I'm Jealous.


----------



## DeborahP (Nov 8, 2011)

Very pretty Bettas!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

OOoh, I love those!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

thanks! I can't wait to spawn them. Sadly it'll be a while. The spawning tank is set up so all I have to do is condition them.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Keep conditioning. I don't know if that's just the female's coloring, but she looks like she is developing breeding stripes Keep us the good work!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

she has vertical bars!!! She's gorgeous now that she doesn't looks stressed.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Before you actually spawn them, try waiting to see an egg protruding from her. That is when you know that she is very ready. You're off to a great start!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Lol she's very read, but I'm still waiting. She has vertical bars and is flaring at the male and has eggs inside of her. One more week till I release the female.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2012)

Let her jump into the male betta's tank. That is when you know she is ready to mate with him.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I've tried that before. I know she's ready, but I'm still waiting.


----------



## DeborahP (Nov 8, 2011)

Very nice Bettas!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks! He won't eat and she doesn't eat much. I've tried a bunch of different foods. They're both happy and healthy so I don't know why...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i bet they would eat " Betta Blasts "....
deborah.....are your bettas eating the ? Betta Blasts " yet ??


----------

